# Ostrich vinyl top question



## pohatu (Sep 24, 2007)

anyone out there know what a reasonable price would be for a ostrich vinyl top being put on a 96 buick roadmaster and also how long they would last on average?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Ostrich Vinyl is going for about $32-42 36 X 54" that is a 1 yard, it should take about Two yards. But that is the Vinyl, not the real shit


----------



## EVANASTY (Apr 4, 2007)

use vinyl ,ostrich doesnt work that well i hear


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

that kind i get i dont know if it will last long outside of the car but im not sure


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EVANASTY_@May 18 2009, 12:11 PM~13919996
> *use vinyl ,ostrich  doesnt work that well i hear
> *


Ostrich Vinyl is just that, it is Vinyl with the Ostrich print, or pattern on it


----------



## TCaddy (Sep 8, 2008)

dude no disrespect but read first he tells you its vinyl an even ostrich as yall call it is just leather with ostrich print sure you can get real real ostrich but you know keep hustlin for the price of that shit...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TCaddy_@May 22 2009, 10:22 PM~13974498
> *dude no disrespect but read first he tells you its vinyl an even ostrich as yall call it is just leather with ostrich print sure you can get real real ostrich but you know keep hustlin for the price of that shit...
> *


AH DO SOME RESEACH FIRST


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

if its laminated it will last longer


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

real ostrich will look good, but is very delicate especially if the sun hits it a lot. when it starts to get old its more delicate and comes apart easier than leather. besides it being VERY expensive at around 350 a yard at some places, it can't be used as vinyl top because og ostrich has little holes that look like volcanoes where the feather was plucked out so its not waterproof and will cause ur roof to rust out. even if u use waterproof lining between thw metal and skin, ull have water collect inder the skin and eat it away from the inside. its nothing like vinyl, that's y that's the one used. not trying to discourage you bro, if that's what you want then do ur thing. just saying if u do do it these are some things u have to consider. but you can pull it off if ur just careful and take care of it


----------



## culvercityimpala (Apr 12, 2009)

eco fabric has tan/black/navy/gray ostrich vinyl in the same print an big print. oco is in downtown LA 2138911522 ask for morad,an its pretty thick


----------



## culvercityimpala (Apr 12, 2009)

imean small print and big print


----------

